# Happy Appy Acres - Sugar **colt 5/2**and Cheerio angel filly 5/10



## happy appy (Dec 25, 2012)

Well after hubby let all the minis out on pasture at the same time with Jack (colt) out in his paddock, I ended up with at least 2 bred mares. I tried to get him gelded in the early spring but had to cancel because of family members with health issues. I have had 2 confirmed in foal by blood test only because my vet wont do U/S on minis. Tonight I'm sure I felt movement for the first time. I have one more mare that might be in foal but not confirmed. She wasn't here the day they were turned out with the colt next door but hasn't come into heat most of the summer or fall. I'm not a breeder, just a driver!





Bug season came very early here on Ontario this year so I didn't book another appt until Nov. The vet had to cancel that one and the next that I had for the first week of December. Now hopefully we get this done on the 28th. It's going to be a crazy time for me in April. I'm going back to school in Jan and will be in class until June. I have told the college that I might have to leave quickly. lol They said this will be the first foaling excuse they will ever be given.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats! Can we see pics of the Moms to be and the sire?

I also have one mare due in April, so we can foal watch



My mare is an Arabian bred to my Wesh for a nice Welara...cant wait!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 26, 2012)

Sounds as though next April could prove exciting - congrats!!


----------



## happy appy (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a little video of Apple Jack. He is such a card! I can't wait to gt him in cart. He is one flashy little mover.




This is how the girls were bred. They were safe today because I was standing there and they were only out for a few minutes to run around in the fresh snow. Its the first snow we have had this year.






This picture has both Cheerio (Left front) and Sugar (Right front). Not a great picture but one from this fall.






Cheerio's christmas shot.






Sugar's christmas shot.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

AwwwE!!!Pretty girls!


----------



## jessj (Dec 26, 2012)

Awww.. pretty girls! And Jack is very handsome! Looks like maybe a chance for spots with Cheerio???


----------



## happy appy (Dec 26, 2012)

Cheerio is a Leopard appy with irregular spots. No Pinto in her lines but she does have some spots that are grouped together on her left side where the saddle would sit. She is white in the summer with sorrel spots. Every year she gets more spots. She started with only 2 as a weanling. Jack is a pintolossa and Sugar is a red dun.


----------



## jessj (Dec 26, 2012)

Woohoo!!! looks like we will be seeing lotsa spots! Miss Diane and I will both be very happy!


----------



## happy appy (Dec 27, 2012)

Sugar has nice conformation and so does Jack but Cheerio was the farm mascot. I would never of bred her. She has a longer body than I like and is a little shorter than I want. I like the taller minis and I'm now getting a couple of smaller ponies. My hubby is a bigger man and he wants to get into driving too. This year going to the National Drive got him hooked on driving. He was telling me before the week was through that I needed to teach him to drive.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 27, 2012)

I have two mares bred (purposely LOL) and due mid April also. Both were confirmed by U/S and one was re-confirmed in late October with Wee Foal 120. Hoping all goes well and that we will be watching mares together in a few months. We will be on Mare Stare and will post on here too. This forum was SO helpful last year.. it's your fault we had such a great year so decided to breed again! We are also breeding for driving minis.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 27, 2012)

I go on marestare also. Right now I am figuring out how to get it on my phone. I need to be able to watch while in class. Might have to consider uping my data amount on my phone!


----------



## happy appy (Dec 28, 2012)

Everyone will be seeing spots come April!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 19, 2013)

The girls are filling in nicely! The bellies are geting so big. No bags yet but they have 89 days to go to reach 340. Sugar the first time went to 348. The foal was malpositioned so that might of been why the longer pregnancy. The other mare is a maiden so who knows really!


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 19, 2013)

I just noticed you used 340 days for your due dates. Someone did extensive research on minis (I think it was Stars Miniatures) and found that the average gestation was closer to 320 days, so that is what we use. It looks like your mares were actually bred BEFORE our mares and your due dates are later because I used 320 days and you used 340 days. Of course we all know that the mares don't care what the "due date" is, they will foal when they want! It still looks like we will be watching at the same time anyway.


----------



## happy appy (Jan 19, 2013)

With Sugar going until day 348 last year I calculated her due date to 340 days. I put Cheerio to the same for easy of records as they both were bred on the same day!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 28, 2013)

Day 258! Almost time to start the cams again!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 9, 2013)

Well even know Sugar is only at day 270 we have udder development. ;(

It's not a lot but it's starting a little too early for my liking.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 9, 2013)

Well last foaling she went to 348 days. I like to error on the side of caution. After last year when I had 2 miscarriages from fescue toxicosis. That's why I didn't plan on having any foals this year. I'm just a little freaked out in case there is any issues. Sugar is my main driving mini.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 16, 2013)

With the way Sugar's udder is developing I am thinking that maybe she is bred a month early. No one is owning up to letting them out at the same time but she is progressing quickly.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 16, 2013)

Because of the crazy schedule that I have right now, I'm only getting to have hands on a couple times a week. The rest of the time hubby is taking care of the group.With only have that amount of access, you really notice the changes.


----------



## cassie (Feb 18, 2013)

I really hope that all goes well for this foaling for you! I remember how sad it was with your mares last time




and we all have our fingers and toes crossed that all will be well with this little ones!

Just wondering if you had your cameras set up yet? will be most happy to watch your pretty girls for you


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 19, 2013)

This is all sounding very exciting - keeping my fingers crossed for Sugar to have a safe foaling and a healthy little baby. Can you take pics for us when you get your 'hands on' periods please.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 19, 2013)

Cheerio , the maiden's udder has started too! I am having troubles with my cams.Heather and her son have been working on them for me. I'm looking to get them up mid March.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 20, 2013)

Well after more than a week and 2 different sets of camera I still don't have a new set to set up for Marestare. I guess I will have to go with the old set that flash back and forth between cams quickly. I was hoping to get new ones but they just aren't working. The girls are sitting at day281 now and progressing quickly.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 20, 2013)

Exciting. Got any more photos of the beautiful ladies you could share?


----------



## happy appy (Feb 20, 2013)

I will get more on the weekend. I get home after dark from work and go to school before the sun comes up.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok so we have spent last evening and so far today figuring out these cams! What we have done is modified the barn to accommodate the cams that I have. I hated how they flipped from one to the other so fast. There was nothing we could do about that so we dropped to 1 cam instead. To accommodate 1 cam we had to remove the full wall between the 2 stalls. We started that last night and finished it this morning. We have now installed a steel mesh wall between them. This makes it so that we can see through to the back stall well. We also have 2 sets of the same cams, One receiver had issues and needed to be replaced and you could only buy the whole set again to get it. So with the extra set of cams I will have them put up one on each stall for the great moment. That way I can turn them on and only have a clear centered shot of the foaling. Also because of the internet caps that I am dealing with now, I will only get the marestare cam set up close to due date but I will have a logitech cam that can be accessed for quick checking running first and longer than the mare stare cam.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 24, 2013)

Updated pictures! Theses are taken today at day 285. I'd say we have another 4 weeks or so left.

Cheerio











Sugar


----------



## happy appy (Feb 24, 2013)

That "she" should be a "they". lol They were both bred on the same day only once.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 24, 2013)

I have lots of studying to do this weekend. 3 different exams this week. Only 5 more weeks of class room work thankfully though.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2013)

Cheerio's expression here is hilarious "DO HURRY UP MUM IT IS FREEZING OUT HERE"

Both girls look great and right on time for a spring baby


----------



## happy appy (Feb 27, 2013)

I have the girls in today on the house cam because of the storm. Sugar is not happy, that's for sure. She is kicking and biting at her belly and stomping her feet. She also had a soft poop this morning. I hope her uncomfortableness is just the baby moving. She isn't ready to foal yet. Cheerio is loving the bed of deep shavings and is laying around. lol She does like to sleep laying down though, always has. Use to freak me out when she was a weanling.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 2, 2013)

I am going to try to clip around Cheerio's udder area today. Her bag is starting to fill quickly and I need to remove some of her mammoth fur before foaling. Once I clip, if she is cooperating, I will post new pics of the 2 girls. Sugar should be good in the clipping department but Cheerio is not always so good about it. I might have to get the scissors out and give that a whirl. lol


----------



## happy appy (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheerio











Sugar











shot of the house cam, should look just like this on Marestare.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 9, 2013)

Just about to the 300 day mark now. Monday is the safe day. The girls are moving right along well. Udders are coming in nicely. They are both changing shape and spend a fair bit of time laying down to sleep and rolling once they are inside for the night. Cheerio loves to lay out flat a lot so I can imagine that I will be getting a few calls thinking that she is having the baby. False alarms are better than no alarms, that's for sure.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 9, 2013)

Diane, I have been wondering what front-of-center means?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 10, 2013)

I think Diane means once the V moves forwards and is no longer in the middle of the mares tummy.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 10, 2013)

Interesting! You know, Missy got a definite V belly with her first foal, but the last one she never did. She was just well rounded and her flank filled out a couple of months before foaling.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 11, 2013)

My last one never got the "V" shaped belly either. I will have to see what these 2 get.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 11, 2013)

So is are the pictures from Day 300.

Cheerio. Last night Cheerio had a hard time. Very uncomfortable. Now today her belly is closer to her front legs then before and her udder is coming along. She has a ways to go but she is a maiden. She is very loose in the tail and her croup area is soft already.
















Sugar has very little change yet. She is holding the baby close and in the centre. She has almost no udder which is odd for her. She normally turns into a milk cow.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 11, 2013)

LOL!! I had to look twice too Diane!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 11, 2013)

lol Both her nipples look like that. They have a crease in them. When I feel them for milk it's like I'm feeling 4 nipples.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol and I thought it was the wine


----------



## happy appy (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone ever see a nipple like that? I was wondering if it was going to be ok. She has 2 white ones on the right and 2 black ones on the left. They really aren't 2 separate ones on both sides, more that they are grooved to look like 2 per side.


----------



## cassie (Mar 11, 2013)

wow both girls are looking fantastic! love to see those big bellies





when are you thinking you will set up marestare?


----------



## happy appy (Mar 11, 2013)

I have everything in place now, just waiting until they are a little closer. I have bandwidth caps on my internet so I have to watch the live streaming a little. I have them on cam now in the house but it's an ip cam so no internet use. The one I have streaming to marestare is the internet one.


----------



## cassie (Mar 11, 2013)

ok no worries



thanks for letting me know. I hope they are a good girls and wait until they are on marestare cam before they show their babies


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 12, 2013)

they look awesome!

I've never seen the nipples like that either and I too, did a double take and went back and looked at the udder pic... I bet when her milk comes in, it will round out just fine, then go flat as nursed. Wonder if it will return to this "double nipple" grooved look after baby is weaned? Now that will be interesting to follow!

Can I ask about your hay feeders? The one with the "short mesh sides" - did you build that? If so - what is the mesh material & dimensions? If not - who did? And can you show another shot of the "cover" on your hay ring? Sorry - I'm always looking for a way to feed hay that is economical and EZ, too, as I feed round bales and try to have not too much waste (goes up and down!)...


----------



## happy appy (Mar 12, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> they look awesome!
> 
> I've never seen the nipples like that either and I too, did a double take and went back and looked at the udder pic... I bet when her milk comes in, it will round out just fine, then go flat as nursed. Wonder if it will return to this "double nipple" grooved look after baby is weaned? Now that will be interesting to follow!
> 
> Can I ask about your hay feeders? The one with the "short mesh sides" - did you build that? If so - what is the mesh material & dimensions? If not - who did? And can you show another shot of the "cover" on your hay ring? Sorry - I'm always looking for a way to feed hay that is economical and EZ, too, as I feed round bales and try to have not too much waste (goes up and down!)...




The short

mesh sided ones started out as pallet containers that I got off a business in

town. We cut the sides down to the height they are now. They have feet to keep

them off the ground. They are totally mesh on sides and bottom. We ended up

finding steel sheets of mesh that we have made tops out of. The mesh is about 2

inch squares. I will measure the width of them but the height will be hard

because they are frozen into the mud right now. As for the large round bale

feeder, I use slow feed hay net, large sized that we put over the bale before

putting into place. The "house" is just some 4x4 posts about 8-9 feet

high with a steel roof put on top. We put 3 walls and one door on the top so

that blowing snow and rain wouldn’t wreck the hay. The door side is where we

put the hay in, needed to open to move the bale. We also have an old round bale

feeder with the feet cut off. I had it so just used it instead of building a

wall on the bottom. On the bottom of the 4x4 posts I have a platform so that

the hay doesn't sit on the ground. It also makes it easier for the minis to

eat. It works great for us. Have been using these feeders for a few years now.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 15, 2013)

I took some quick pictures today.

Mar 15






Mar 11






Feb 24






She is relaxed on the croup now.











mar 11






Feb 24











It's neat to see the progressing of the bellies!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 17, 2013)

Well we have changes today with Cheerio. She has dropped more and her udder is about 2/3rd way to full. That is good for a maiden. She went off her grain this morning and not overly excited about her hay. She is outside just laying in the sun resting. She is day 306 today but I can't see her going another 2 weeks if she keeps at this pace.

Sugar looks to be in no hurry, little udder and nto a lot of movement on the body shape changing.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 17, 2013)

From your latest pictures I would say that Cheerio already has her baby in the correct position and could be producing any time! I dont think Sugar will be far behind either. I suggest that you start checking the colour of Cheerios vulva daily from now on to give you that last minute vital sign - she could easily fill the remainder of her udder as she foals so dont necessarily rely on that to tell you that she is close.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 17, 2013)

I was lucky enough to finally have the camera with me when the baby was moving. This is Cheerio's belly after she got up from laying in the suneshine sleeping. I am uploading the video now and it will be able to be viewed soon on this link.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 19, 2013)

Mare stare is going up with weekend if we make that long. Cheerio is getting very close now. I am doing lots of checks on her daily and she is always under house cam. Her udder isn't full but her teats are pointed down and she is very relaxed in the croup area. Her vulva is getting close too. The baby moved into position last week and we are sitting waiting now. I can't wait to see the new one!

On the flip side, Sugar is in no rush. lol She could hold off for another couple of weeks easy!


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2013)

YAY for the cameras being up soon! thats very very exciting!!  let us know and we will help watch


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

That is great news, let hope she keeps her legs crossed until the weekend


----------



## happy appy (Mar 21, 2013)

She is still hanging on. Her bag isn't completely full but with her being a maiden I'm not expecting it to get that way. Everything else is sitting ready.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 22, 2013)

She is still hanging in for now


----------



## little lady (Mar 22, 2013)

Very neat video! Looks like a real spit fire.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 22, 2013)

She is small and saucy that's for sure. Once hubby has a chance to get the computer connected to the cams in the barn we should be rolling. He has been away most of the month so it has but me a little behind on streaming.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I have booked in and paid for the cams, just waiting on Heather to get them going! We should be up and running tonight.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is the cam link. It isn't up yet, I don't know the fms url for streaming yet. I have an email into Heather now.

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=happyappy


----------



## happy appy (Mar 24, 2013)

Cam is all set up now! The link above should work.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 24, 2013)

Cam up and running perfectly!


----------



## cassie (Mar 24, 2013)

Yay cam is up and can see your girls beautifully





ok so who is in the front and who is in the back?

have added your girls to my cams





gosh getting filled up... good thing I have a big screen lol half for ponies half for work LOL


----------



## happy appy (Mar 24, 2013)

Sugar is in back and Cheerio is in front. Cheerio is winning the race to foal first. She has a bag, almost full. She croup is relaxed and her belly is in the V shape. Sugar has a very small bag, and no other signs. They are at day 313 today and Sugar went to day 348 last time. Cheerio is a maiden.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 24, 2013)

cassie said:


> Yay cam is up and can see your girls beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for watching them for me!


----------



## cassie (Mar 24, 2013)

awesome thanks for the update





hey its my day time while you sleep



its my pleasure.


----------



## cassie (Mar 24, 2013)

Sugar now down sternal resting. 10:14pm


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

1:15am both girls down sternal resting... so cute!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheerio was still down sternal half rolls and yawning went semi flat
roll and back up more yawning and tail swishing... keeping an eye on
her...


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 25, 2013)

I just love the name Cheerio, it makes me happy!



They are lookin' good!


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

now just standing quietly... foal must have been making her uncomfortable I think


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

All is quiet at 4.00am


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

6.50 am and all is quiet still. I am signing out now.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for staring all night! The girls are outside for now until around dark here. The cams will go back up then.


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

back up for the foal watch, how are they looking tonight? Cheerio seems to have a good V happening


----------



## happy appy (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheerio has a great V going. She is relaxed in the croup and her bag is going great. Her Vulva isn't ready though. Cheerio looks farther along then Sugar by a week or so. You never know though with Cheerio being a maiden. Sugar had a great roll outside this afternoon. Hubby said that she had a break away on the way to the pen and stop, dropped and rolled in the mud! lol


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

thats awesome



go Cheerio!! 

Sugar is down sternal atm and not looking very comfy poor little thing...


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheerio down sternal.

Sugar has been up for about an hour now. she had a nice long rest earlier


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheerio had a roll and is backup


----------



## happy appy (Mar 26, 2013)

Well this work and school placement is killing me. I leave the house at 5am and get home around 8 pm. wow what a long day. I hope the girls wait until the weekend to foal.


----------



## cassie (Mar 27, 2013)

Cheerio down flat Sugar down sternal


----------



## Eagle (Mar 27, 2013)

Nearly 3.00am there and both girs are down rseting


----------



## happy appy (Mar 27, 2013)

The girls will be out for a few hours while the sun is shining. The cams will be down while they are outside.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 28, 2013)

I had a chance to get some pictures today. Here are the girls at day 317

Cheerio












Sugar


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice steady progress - how are their udders looking?


----------



## happy appy (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheerios, She is up and down over the last few days.






Sugar is in no rush with her bag, it's just there and that's it.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 29, 2013)

yep looks like they have some more shopping to do.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 29, 2013)

Cam is back up for the night! Cheerio still doesn't have a full udder but her tail has no resistance, her croup is soft, she has the V shaped belly and her Vulva is loose as a goose! She is a maiden after all and doesn't seem to want to follow the manual.
Sugar still isn't in any hurry to get things moving. They are sitting at day 318 today.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2013)

Here comes breakfast


----------



## happy appy (Mar 30, 2013)

They love their morning grain! They will be out in the sunshine today for most of the day. It is going to rain on Sunday and Monday this week so I want then to have as much time running (not really running, more sleeping) in the sun as they can get while I'm home.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 31, 2013)

I moved the girls outside to a different pasture today. They have a hill and some trees to play with today. Both of them are running around like nuts out there, up and down the hill. They haven't been in this pasture for quite a while because of the snow and ice but that has finally melted and dried up. They should be fairly tired when they come in this afternoon. We are expecting rain this afternoon so they will be in before that today. I will take some new pictures today when I bring them in if I remember.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are the new pictures!

Cheerio
















Sugar
















I forgot to add that both girls have a huge edema in front of their udders. I would of thought that it would of went down with all the running and playing they did outside today but it didn't. And Cheerio has one nipple full and firm and both pointed straight down.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 31, 2013)

Ya Cheerio's body position changed today from previous pictures. It might of been all that playing on the hills.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 31, 2013)

She is very dropped in the croup area. You can see it in her pictures. She is well covered everywhere so she is not underweight. Just looking malnourished there.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks. She just is so sunken right there, her tail is very loose too!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 1, 2013)

The girls were out for a short time tonight, we are having a terrible storm with very high winds. Cheerio's udder is a little fuller and so is Sugar's finally!


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2013)

stay safe!!

just tuning in for the night watch and the girls are standing quietly

they are btoh looking really good, won't be long now!


----------



## cassie (Apr 2, 2013)

Sugar down sternal resting, Cheerio was down earlier also.. all is quiet


----------



## happy appy (Apr 2, 2013)

I have an update:

Cheerio has been doing a lot of butt rubbing, her udder is not full but it seems firmer tonight and she still has the edema in front of the udder and her vulva is red inside.

Sugar's udder has tripled in size in one night. She still has an edema in front of her udder at this point.


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2013)

wooohoo! come on girls,

Sugar just gone down sternal. Cheerio been down sternal for a while resting...


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2013)

Sugar down flat

just saw movement from Cheerio's big tummy! Hi Baby!


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2013)

Sugar back up Cheerio still down.

1:31 both girls back up


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2013)

signing off now will try get back on later...


----------



## happy appy (Apr 4, 2013)

Sugar's bag is almost as hard as Cheerio's now. Things are moving along for sure!


----------



## cassie (Apr 5, 2013)

yay, glad things are progressing






ok I can't remember which mare is at the front and which one is at the back :/ sorry Tina...

is it Cheerio at the front? whoever is in front is down flat resting and the one at the back I think Sugar is grazing

back sternal and some very heavy breathing going on!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 5, 2013)

Yep Cheerio is at the front! thanks for watching


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2013)

Cheerio had me glued at a certain point last night cos she was doing a funny stretching thing and yawning a lot, then she wandered over to here hay and didn't move


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 5, 2013)

Come on, Sugar and Cheerios!! ( Sounds like breakfast!






Now all we need is a banana on top!)


----------



## happy appy (Apr 5, 2013)

Breakfast for sure! Sugar's full name is Sugar Crisp then Cheerio and Apple Jack it the sire. I have a Candy too. Some of them even came with their names. We took it as a sign because they fit in to the food themed farm! lol


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 6, 2013)

How funny! A perfect match!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 6, 2013)

6 out of the 7 poops in cheerio's stall were cow patties this morning. Both girls are very agitated this morning when I went out to clean their stalls and feed. They will be staying inside until they calm down.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 6, 2013)

It has been a couple of hours and still no new poops from Cheerio. They have both calmed down now though. I am waiting on a new poop from Cheerio before putting them out for the day. This might be the only day of sunlight we get all week.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 6, 2013)

Here are the pictures from last night. They aren't great because I only have my phone to use. My daughter took my camera for the weekend.






She is just a little lop sided here!
















There are no udder shots, they didn't work with the camera.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 6, 2013)

The girls are out now having a little grooming time. Cheerio still hasn't pooped again since I did stalls at 7.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2013)

I had the girls up all night and they were both restless, they kept hearing things and looking around. Was the weather bad last night? Maybe it was windy?


----------



## happy appy (Apr 6, 2013)

I wondered this morning, they both seemed very restless when I went to feed. It wasn't windy really, worse the night before. Thanks for letting me know. Maybe I will put the stud in the barn tonight in his stall. That might help if something got in.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2013)

I will have them up again too.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks! cheerio is reddening in her vulva and she is very relaxed. He udder isn't full but she has a very large edema in front of it. She still isn't herself. Not finishing her hay, almost not eating any actually.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2013)

I am going to go to bed soon cos I am exhausted and it is 10.00 pm here (I didn't sleep much last night) I will let you know when I am awake and watching, it will probably be around 2.00 am cam time.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2013)

The girls are much quieter tonight


----------



## happy appy (Apr 7, 2013)

lol that Cheerio sure likes her beauty sleep! This morning Cheerio's poop is back to normal but now Sugar has the patties. We set up a cam in the barn to see if we could see what was out there bothering the girls the other night but all we saw was the stray barn cat that we inherited when we bought the farm. Can't get anywhere near it but we have been feeding it for years.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2013)

Stray cats are hard to tame, I have several that hang around my barn and eat but they run a mile when they see me




They hate it during foaling season cos I spend hours at night sitting in my chair watching the girls and they are too afraid to come in so they have to sleep outside


----------



## cassie (Apr 7, 2013)

both grils sternal, then Sugar went flat and rested for a little then back sternal and are now both looking very comfy!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2013)

Just LOVE how you and Renee do that! So cute to see them BOTH resting so nicely!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 8, 2013)

They look so content!

I have a barn cat that loves my husband, but the only time I can pet him is at his food dish. Even then it's only half the time... Funny, 'cause I'm the cat person and my hubby's allergic!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 8, 2013)

lol They always seem to go to the ones that are allergic! Well Cheerio has the baby back into position. Her belly moved forward since last night, she is relaxed and long in the vulva, with red coming in. Her udder is hard and warm but not full. Hopefully it's a sign that foaling is moving right along.


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

ooh here's hoping! lol I'm not getting any work done because my screen is filled up with mares hehe

come on Cheerio! bring on the baby!


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

Yawning from sugar ATM... Both girls haven't been down at all yet tonight which is unusual


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

Sugar was just down for a little while, not the lovely long rests that we usually see from her, she was sternal for a little while went flat no more then a minute then was back up... she was walking backward for a few seconds also...


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

Cheerio down sternal...


----------



## happy appy (Apr 9, 2013)

I had a panic attack today. I looked at the girls on my phone from school and it looked like sugar had feet sticking out her back end. I even had my husband leave work to make sure. She didn't seem like she was in labour so I was panic'd


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

That would be scary! Is she okay?


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like Cheerio is headed for the final turn! Come on Cheerio!!

Sounds like you had a scary sight on your phone. So glad all was well!

Come on ladies! It's time.......


----------



## happy appy (Apr 9, 2013)

Everything turned out fine but wow what a scare for me!


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

oh it would be! I have to take a second glance at Cheerio quite a few times when she is down as I think I see things also :/ glad all was ok...


----------



## happy appy (Apr 10, 2013)

The girls were only out for a very short time tonight. It is pouring rain and a big storm is coming tomorrow until through the weekend. Rain, freezing rain and snow is forecasted. I guess spring is on hold.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the update



Any chance of some new pics when you get time ?


----------



## happy appy (Apr 10, 2013)

I only have my phone camera, daughter lent my good camera to her friend and I'm still waiting to get it back. I will try and get some tonight! The udder shots just don't work with the phone camera, because it's too close. They are just too low to the ground to get back far enough! lol


----------



## happy appy (Apr 10, 2013)

New pictures!
Sugar

















and a comparison from Mar 31 udder.




Quite the change!

Cheerio, her pictures didn't turn out as well. No udder of vulva shot. Darn camera.


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2013)

Lots of progress!! YEAH!!!! Today.....




vs March 31 below


----------



## happy appy (Apr 10, 2013)

Actually her udder was like the Mar 31 picture on the weekend but I didn't have any pictures from then to compare too


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2013)

woohoo! thats great progress!! she son't be cooking that baby for too much longer now!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 11, 2013)

We love progress!!!! Yeah!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2013)

Getting closer!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 11, 2013)

I was just out giving them loving and Sugar has no belly on her left side at all. Flat as a board, She wouldn't let me brush that side either. cheerio is even more pointy on her belly then before. A very sharp V shape. Sugar was acting very strange this morning while I was on break. I'm not sure how long she was doing it but lots of belly kicks and butt rubbing. Stretching her neck and yawning. I thought it was time!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 11, 2013)

Babies, soon???!!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 11, 2013)

Cheerio down flat... very early for her to be down... watching her just in case...


----------



## cassie (Apr 11, 2013)

now sternal resting nicely...


----------



## happy appy (Apr 12, 2013)

I am having a terrible storm. Power is out. Cam down. In rv parked beside barn now.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 12, 2013)

I hate to hear that!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 12, 2013)

Still waiting for power. Sugar is acting very off today.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

Stay safe Tina


----------



## happy appy (Apr 12, 2013)

Power was on for minutes then off again.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 12, 2013)

Hope you get your power back soon! Ice storms can be so dangerous, stay safe, keep warm in the RV until you can get back in your house. Hope all is well with your mares too!!!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 13, 2013)

Power is back, internet is back and the cams are up! Sugar spent the night rolling and belly kicking. She seems calmer this morning so maybe she moved the foal into position. Both her and cheerio seems thinner today.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2013)

Glad you are all 'operational' again! Maybe your girls are planning to give you a 'two at the same time' night before too long!! LOL!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 14, 2013)

The girls are out enjoying the only sun they have seen in days! Sugar had cow pattie poops again last night. Cheerio doesn't even look in foal any more. I will try and get new pictures today.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 14, 2013)

New pics! Well Sugar has had a big belly change. She lost about 4-5 inches on each side of her belly. She was so big she could almost touch each side of the door of her stall when passing through. Now she has lots of clearance.

















Sorry about the crappy pictures, we tried hubby's phone this time and it was worse than mine!


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2013)

Glad they waited. I've been away all weekend, and was upset about missing the mares here. But I see, I haven't missed these two ladies!!

Looking good!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 14, 2013)

Lots of pooping and peeing with Sugar tonight. maybe making room???


----------



## cassie (Apr 14, 2013)

sounds good! 

wow both girlies look ready to pop! woohoo! bring on the babies!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 14, 2013)

Cheerio has been down flat resting for a little while and has just gone down sternal... I have to go out and do the banking now so I won't be able to watch...

back sternal

Sugar has been up all night


----------



## atotton (Apr 14, 2013)

Seems uncomfortable but nothing really exciting happening yet. I'm off to bed hopefully someone will be able to watch her and there will be a healthy foal when I check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## atotton (Apr 14, 2013)

Maybe I spoke too soon, just got up and pooped. hard to tell if it is soft or not.


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for watching her for me Alana while I ducked to the bank






the girls have been good all night



Cheerio was down for quite a while but I haven't seen Sugar down at all tonight... maybe a sign


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

Sugar just gone down sternal first time tonight...


----------



## happy appy (Apr 15, 2013)

Sugar had a huge amount of poop and pee in her stall this morning. She didn't eat all her hay, mixed a lot in with her straw. I put straw in their stalls early because of the amount that they were laying down, hoping it would be more inviting for them to just lay and push! lol They are out side for a little while this morning. I have the vet and farrier coming through today so there will be lots of activity in the barn.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 15, 2013)

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 15, 2013)

The girls had their annual physicals today and vet said they are looking great . . . and ready! Shouldn't be more than a few days at most she said! They also had their nails done today too so it was a full day for them!


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

yay!

I'll have them back up again today, hopefully they will reward us and one of them have their baby!


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheerio down early tonight...


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

Sugar also down sternal...

9:29pm Sugar back up and tail swishing


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheerio was up for a little while and she has just gone back down sternal



resting very nicely which is good


----------



## happy appy (Apr 16, 2013)

Sugar has a rock hard udder and a deep red Vulva this morning. They are outside for a few minutes before the storm rolls in again. Just rain this time though.


----------



## cassie (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh go sugar!! So exciting! Hope she waits for me to wake up in the morning



) if not. Safe foaling tina!!

Oh n stay safe in the storms! We have had storms here the last two nights n a calf was born during one last night so they definitley use the stormy weather lol


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2013)

Sending good wishes and prayers for a safe foaling.





Sounds as though she will foal within a few hours now!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 16, 2013)

Go, Sugar, Go, Go, GO!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 16, 2013)

OK, Sugar, anytime now!!

I've had two of my own but love seeing allthe new babies here. So, prayers for a safe delivery and happy foal!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 16, 2013)

Just checked n Sugar, she is as loose as a goose in the back end now. If she using too much force to get up the foal might just slide out!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm heading to work until 11 pm cam time. If you see imminent signs of foaling please do not hesitate to call 613=475-1717 or text 613-921-9107 or 613-921-9106. It can't be much longer now but I hope she waits until I get home from work!


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds VERY EXCITING!!! Another girl close!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah! I can't wait to see what she's got hiding!!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 16, 2013)

10:58pm and you should be home any minute now






both girls have been very good and quiet all night, looks like there are quite a few poops in her stable...


----------



## cassie (Apr 17, 2013)

Sugar just gone down sternal Cheerios has been down resting for a good while


----------



## happy appy (Apr 17, 2013)

Well Sugar has me confused! she was so loose last night I was certain that she was going to foal out. This morning she is not as loose and looks a little less like foaling today. I guess she can't make up her mind! The foal has dropped a lot, more than her normal for sure.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

She's just getting those eyelashes on perfectly -- wants baby to make a perfect appearance!


----------



## cassie (Apr 18, 2013)

I've been watching so far today but I'm headed to the shops now so won't be able to watch as good but I'll be checking in as much as possible


----------



## cassie (Apr 18, 2013)

how are they looking tonight Tina?



Sugar was doing a fair bit of pacing just before but is standing quietly now... Cheerio is looking really uncomfy this evening too... walking really slow head down alot of weight shifting...


----------



## happy appy (Apr 18, 2013)

cassie said:


> how are they looking tonight Tina?
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar was doing a fair bit of pacing just before but is standing quietly now... Cheerio is looking really uncomfy this evening too... walking really slow head down alot of weight shifting...


They seem very unhappy tonight. I am just getting home from work now and all I's seeing is a lot of tail swishing and pacing from both of them. of course as soon as I type this they both start eating and tail swishing!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 18, 2013)

That figures...



Come on girls! You can do it!


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

happy appy said:


> They seem very unhappy tonight. I am just getting home from work now and all I's seeing is a lot of tail swishing and pacing from both of them. of course as soon as I type this they both start eating and tail swishing!


I agree Tina, they are both VERY agitated tonight!! not like your girls AT ALL!! I don't think its going to be long before they foal... Sugar is doing a fair bit of pacing along with her tail swishing I'm keeping a close watch on them


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

Cheerio looking close!!!

down and up and down and up again with half rolls... if she still acts up I'll give Tina a call...


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

Cheerio back down sternal and back up again... she has been really quiet in between my last post,

she has just done a poop still keeping an eye on her...


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

Sugar just gone down sternal for the first time tonight 1:33am

1:40am she is back up,

we are having really horrible weather here this afternoon I'm hoping we won't lost internet... I'm going to go home andput the kiddies to bed soon its so yucky! but that won't take me very long and I'll be baack watching again



I sure hope these ladies don't foal during the day on me!


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

cam was just down but back up phew, was about to wake Tina up...


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

Cheerio just gone down sternal


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

both girls have settled now thank goodness





they have been very agitated throguhout the night...

hope you have been able to get some sleep Tina, I don't think it will be long for either girl,

I'm signing off from foal watch for the evening, I'll check in when I can on the weekend but I'll be in and out a bit so I won't be able to watch realiably... safe foaling if the girls go over the weekend.


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

Cam down for me is it down for anyone else?


----------



## happy appy (Apr 19, 2013)

still up for me, I just checked. I have the girls outside for a few minutes while it's not raining. They are just standing around but if they wanted to run and play they could.


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2013)

how are your girls looking at the moment Tina? just signed on for the first time today lots of popps and the girls are standing quietly...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2013)

6.10 am and all is quiet


----------



## happy appy (Apr 20, 2013)

I have shut the cam down to do maintenance on the computer today. The girls are outside having a little time to kick it up and get in any last minute positioning of the foals.

Who am I kidding, they have decided to put off foaling until next spring. This spring has terrible weather. Cold, high winds, lots of freezing rain, hail and snow, power outages, flooding. They figure next year will bring sun and warm breezes. I can't blame them really I'm not a fan of this spring either!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

Somehow......................I don't think they'll wait until next spring! You don't get to sleep THAT easily!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 20, 2013)

I have just brought them back inside early. Sugar was pacing and pawing and rolling lots, up and down and up and down. They are back under cam now.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, please, oh, please, oh, please!



Here's to a safe foaling!


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2013)

Ill have my laptop up today but ill be in and out a fair bit, ill try and watch when I can ( I need to get some studying some at some point lol maybe he he )

Safe foaling for the girls! They both look very close now!


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2013)

massive butt pushed from Sugar right now, first time I have seen her doing this...

both girls have been up at all times that I have seen tonight


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2013)

Cheerio was really really agitated just now, pacing and shaking her head she has settled down a bit now... don't know what was up with her silly girl


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

5.20 am Sugar is being aggresive towards her neighbour which I haven't seen before, hmmmmm


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

5.45 am Sugar is restless, pacing and she has her ears flat back


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2013)

Morning Renee



both girls have been acting very off all night... Sugar has been very cranky at poor Cheerio all night and Cheerio is constantly pacing and shaking her headand carrying on.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Morning Cassie, I wonder what has them all upset?


----------



## happy appy (Apr 21, 2013)

Well the girls are now officially at day 341 with no end in site. They both were very grumpy yesterday all day and night into this morning. I have them out now in separate turnouts in the hopes they will blow the "stink" off before coming in. It is cold today but the sun is shining.

Just getting a little concerned too about their lack of udder. They both have an udder, not huge but neither have teats that point straight down and I can't express milk from either. I know that their dates are dead on, it was the only time they could of all summer. I know they are both in foal through blood test and vet confirmed on last Monday. What should I be doing? They are both very unhappy the last few days. Pacing, pawing, grumpy with everyone and each other, yawning. They are even in separate turnouts today for their safety.


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2013)

Are they both maidens Tina? Or just one? Each mare is different with how she bags up so I can't answer that question sorry the more experienced aunties will have alot more advice for you



)


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

happy appy said:


> Well the girls are now officially at day 341 with no end in site. They both were very grumpy yesterday all day and night into this morning. I have them out now in separate turnouts in the hopes they will blow the "stink" off before coming in. It is cold today but the sun is shining.
> 
> Just getting a little concerned too about their lack of udder. They both have an udder, not huge but neither have teats that point straight down and I can't express milk from either. I know that their dates are dead on, it was the only time they could of all summer. I know they are both in foal through blood test and vet confirmed on last Monday. What should I be doing? They are both very unhappy the last few days. Pacing, pawing, grumpy with everyone and each other, yawning. They are even in separate turnouts today for their safety.


You are doing everything just fine! Obviously this is a "change" in personality that helps us see they are moving up to foaling. Just another "sign" so don't fret. As to the udders -- remember....many times the FULL udder comes with the foaling -- so since they've begun an udder, all will turn out just perfectly even if they foal today! Once they foal that udder "kicks in" and baby's nursing will help bring in more milk that baby can drink!

So, hang in there. Yes, they are in foal, yes they are both seeming unhappy, and yes, you have done fabulous giving them their own turn-outs to help keep their stress levels down. So, you're doing fabulously -- and babies will be here soon!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 21, 2013)

Hang in there! You can do it!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 21, 2013)

Only the one in front is a maiden. Last time Sugar was bagged up and hard for almost 2 months. That was when she was a maiden, this is only #2.



cassie said:


> Are they both maidens Tina? Or just one? Each mare is different with how she bags up so I can't answer that question sorry the more experienced aunties will have alot more advice for you
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds to me that they are both behaving quite normally for mares this close to foaling - a lot of mares get really grumpy and other mares in the herd will normally keep their distance, you just happen to have two 'grumpy' ones!! It's great and sensible that you are able to keep them separate during the day to give them both a break. Well done!

I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of udders either, you may find that they will suddenly fill up more or less overnight, or as they are actually foaling. So relax, well mentally at least, and keep watching them closely!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 21, 2013)

The girls are inside and I should have new pictures soon!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

I am off to bed now but I will watch them as much as possible through out your night


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2013)

Night Renee




and it's morning here so ill keep the girls up at my computer all day (have one or two meetings but ill notify ms when they occur so someone else can watch for me, they are early meetings so I'm sure you will still be awake Tina



beckys mare missy just had a gorgeous torero filly last night and she didn't have a full udder or anything :/ lol

Sounds like you need a good sleep!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

She is looking GREAT!!!!! Everything looking pretty good-to-go if she feels like it. Nipples can fill at foaling, and she a nice udder, looks nicely elongated (could do a bit more if she gives herself time) -- but all looking good here!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 21, 2013)

lol that's both Cheerio and Sugar. Cheerio is the first 3 then Sugar bringing up the rear with the last 3 pictures.


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

I know



-- I forgot to add the differences in my comments -- but in reality they are both looking very good, and the comments could be for both!

All looking very good for both ladies!


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheerio down sternal 1:50am

wow both are looking great! won't be too long now



.

they are both much more settled tonight which was awesome! don't know what had them so worried the other night...


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheerio up and back down again...


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, 2.25am and both girls resting quietly at the moment - Sugar dozing and Cheerio down sternal.

Morning Cassie!


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Morning Anna!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

WoW, both girls look great, it is hard to say which one will go first. I love their new haircuts too





2.45 am Sugar is eating and Cheerio is down sternal.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

3.04 am cam is down


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

back up phew



lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

yeah, phewwww I was just dialing


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

signing off for a bit now, will try check in later gotta go home and feed the kids (who are going to get extra love from me this afternoon after the baby pics I found...



)


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Yawning from Cheerio... And she is standing awkwardly just did a poop...

Yawning from Cheerio... And she is standing awkwardly just did a poop...


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Tina's cam is back down again,

Woops sorry for the extra post before lol on my phone ATM.


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh back up yay!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

yeah it is coming and going tonight.


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah it is, it was doing it last night a bit too...

Glad it comes back on before we wake Tina lol


----------



## happy appy (Apr 22, 2013)

I just got home and checked on the girls before heading to work. Sugar pooped a lot! She is grumpy again at Cheerio and Cheerio is just showing her a little attitude! Both girls have teats that point straight down and Sugar's Udder is hard and hot with teats full. Cheerio's bag isn't as hard and her teats aren't full. Sugar is a burgundy color inside her vulva and it's large and puffy. Cheerio's isn't as red or puffy. off to work until around 8 pm tonight. See you then!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

Tina do you have someone at home who can keep a very close eye on the girls when you are not there for any reason - they sound as though they are very close, especially Sugar and I expect you have read what happened to sweet Glitter - it just shows how quickly and unexpectedly they can foal! I know you have marestare and we do watch when we can, but there might be no-one actually watching for you at that crucial 5 minutes and the outcome is often a tragedy.

Wishing you good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes Tina, is anyone home watching the girls? This is a busy time of day for most people so please don't rely on MS. Both girls sound close but especially Sugar. We have seen in the last 2 days just how fast these girls foal. I am off to bed now, I am praying that the girls hold on for you to get home


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds like the girls could go any minute, I have just woken up ill turn my laptop on shortly n will keep an eye on them while im getting ready for work... And will have them up again during the day


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Sugar just gone down sternal...


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

grr camera is cutting in and out now... :/

rolling and back up oh someone is at the door watching lol Hi



glad someone is home just in case


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Sugar back down sternal 7:52pm...


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheerio just gone down sternal also... lots of tail swishing from Sugar, I know someone is home, are you home Tina?


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Sugar was down flat then straight back up again...


----------



## happy appy (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm home now! from 3 pm cam time I am 5 minutes from home at work. Work is almost just across the street. During the day my daughter is home most days until early afternoon until she goes to work. My son gets home at 315 pm cam time and my husband gets home at 4 pm cam time. There is only a couple hours at most when no one is in the house and that is only a couple days a week at best.


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

awesome



so glad! how are they looking tonight? sugar was looking very interesting for a little while there... she has settled back down again now


----------



## happy appy (Apr 22, 2013)

Sugar is very puffy in the back end and red inside. Full hard udder with teats pointed straight down. Cheerio has me wondering now though. She keeps laying down and giving these little pushes where her body "bounces" . Not sure if anyone has seen it happen or not tonight. she is doing it right now again. Her breathing is quick too


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw it once or twice earlier, when she only did it a few times I though baby must have been making her uncomfy, I'm sure these girls are oging to foal close to each other LOL (not what you want to hear I'm sure LOL)

Sugar has just gone down sternal again... hmmm I'm going to head to the bank now so I can watch while you get some sleep... will let you know when I'm back I'm going to watch on my phone cos I'm sure Sugar is going to go soon!


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Sugar down flat Cheerio looking like she wants to go flat and decides against it...

Cheerio back up rubbing her back leg lots of tail swishing and Sugar back sternal....

I'm afraid I'm going to go to the bank and all these girls are going to foal on me while I'm gone :/

Sugar back up...


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheerio yawning, poop now a wee and a little pacing... gosh her tail head has changed... I can see the difference!

more yawning from Cheerio...


----------



## happy appy (Apr 22, 2013)

I think they are going one right after the other!


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

happy appy said:


> I think they are going one right after the other!


I agree Tina lol I don't want to miss it, I don't know if I should go do the banking now or not LOL


----------



## happy appy (Apr 22, 2013)

Well I just checked and Sugar is very large and puffy and blood red inside, Cheerio is not as ready as Sugar. Sugar is definitely ready, it's all up to her now!


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

lol well I have to go to the bank now... they are quiet atm, as soon as I leave I know they will foal LOL

I'll try check in on my phone briefly lol.

safe foaling if either or both girls foal while I'm gone...


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

both girls back down sternal at home having lunch haven't even made it to the bank yet LOL


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Sugar down flat...

and back up...


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm back and no babies yet... both girls are standing quietly... lol


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheerio back down sternal... both girls have really quietened down considering the show they were giving us earlier tonight lol


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

Sugar just gone down sternal

2:27am she is back up


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

Sugar was just down sternal and then back up...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

3.30 am nearly and both girls are quiet.

Tina Cheerio's bouncing earlier was just her fidgeting to get comfy. She had her legs under her and with her added weight she was probably squashing them


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

siging off while I feed the horses, I'll turn my laptop on and watch while I make dinner...

yeah they are really quiet now Renee lol they sure weren't earlier today LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

I have to go out now too I am afraid.


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

thats ok



I have them back up and will keep an eye on them till Tina wakes





they are both down sternal again


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheerio was just down flat and back sternal...


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

both girls back up now


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

And still standing quietly in the stall when I checked cams this morning.

And still standing quietly now.


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

yawning from Sugar, I'm going to have to go to sleep... I'm exhausted lol safe foaling if the girls go during the day Tina!

butt rubbing from Cheerio


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

Come on girls, get on it!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 23, 2013)

Gone_Riding said:


> Come on girls, get on it!



I agree!


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

Both girls down sternal... Resting comfortably


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

Both girls back up


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like they're moving in tandem!


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Sugar just gone down sternal...


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Cheerio also down sternal


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

They've both seemed pretty relaxed tonight every time I've watched them. Headed for rest in my chair!

Don't forget to check out JJ's new little filly! She's a pretty little girl!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Cheerio back down sternal, lol I'm trying to I'm just so busy at work lol

2:03am and she is back up

2:05am yawning from Cherrio


----------



## Morganite (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness! About 12:30 a.m. I woke up from a dead sleep. I got out my iPad to check on the foaling section when I happened across this thread. Eagerly reading through the pages...By the way Beautiful mares!!! Jack is very handsome too! I found myself saying, "What no foals yet?" I kept on reading one page at a time. I wanted to skip to the end, but I didn't. When I reached page 32 I surely thought I would see Babies. I tried to watch the cam, but I don"t have flash on my iPad. Not sure if it will load.

Praying all goes well and you have two beautiful foals soon.


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Michelle,

download an app called skyfire




I can get the cams up on my iphone and ipad really well



works brilliantly...

haha I know, surely tina would have a foal by now right? wrong lol...


----------



## Morganite (Apr 24, 2013)

Reading this thread is like watching your favorite tv series. The season finale comes and leaves you with a cliff hanger. Surely thought I was going to see spots. Checking out that app. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Michelle and welcome



another app is Puffin it works a bit easier than skyfire Cassie, try it out


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

oh thanks Renee





Cheerio down sternal again


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Sugar just gone down sternal again.


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

Cheerio down sternal 5:40am


----------



## cassie (Apr 24, 2013)

lots of butt rubbing from Cheerio 7:57am


----------



## happy appy (Apr 24, 2013)

You can click on the apple logo on my link and use that for iphone/ipads


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, I guess misery does love company! So glad I am not the only one going nuts waiting for mares to foal, waiting for mares to foal......I have not left the property in over a month now, because of our track record with foaling. Yes, I am going stir-crazy too!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 24, 2013)

I bet you are...


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

But we're all here for each of you "slowly-going-mad" ladies!! AND we totally understand!!

Hang in there -- babies ARE coming!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 24, 2013)

_Ok because of the huge change in Cheerio's udder I retook pictures today. Cheerio is first then Sugar._

_Cheerio_

_

_

_

_

_

_

_Sugar_

_

_

_

_

_

_


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

BOTH their udders are beautiful!! Great changes!! I think once they both do a little relaxing and elongating -- these babies will just fall out!

They are both really looking GOOD!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 25, 2013)

Well Sugar is very grumpy tonight, she even tried to bite me! She didn't want to be bothered at all. not even to brush the mud off from her rolling earlier.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

hhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Come on Sugar -- it's time!


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2013)

yes indeed its very much time! I saw you in there plaiting their tails



surely they can't hold on for too much longer!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 25, 2013)

They are at day 345 now. sooner or later that foal must come out! This weekend it's finally going to start warming up here so they might be waiting for that.


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2013)

oh I'm glad that the weather is warming up for you




i won't be able to watch as much on the weekend but safe foaling for them if they do...

how are you going with lack of sleep Tina?


----------



## happy appy (Apr 25, 2013)

cassie said:


> oh I'm glad that the weather is warming up for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not good



even when I get time to sleep, I keep waiting up from dreams that the girls are foaling. When they finally foal I will be to tired to even realize it I think. Hubby has offered shifts of sleeping but I can't sleep, I just lay there anyways so I tell him to go to sleep instead. Next week I start a different placement for school. I start at 6:30 am cam time and go until around noon. I will have to be out of the house around 6 am so that will be no different than now but I will get home earlier and will be staying until 3:30 pm when I go to my regular job.


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2013)

Sugar down sternal 9:29pm

oh you poor thing





well you know that I'm here watching during the week, I don't know if thats any help. but I will call you if I am concerned about anything!

hope your able to get some sleep, if the girls foal tonight for you then you will





Cheerio down sternal

sounds like thats a better placement for you with school thats nice





9:43pm roll from Sugar and back up


----------



## happy appy (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure if you just saw that cat or not but I don't know who's cat it is . . . mine are all in the house!


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2013)

haha oh really? lol sneaky cat. shoo! Sugar looking like she wants to go down sternal

then decides against it.


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2013)

both girls down sternal 12:50am

1:05am Sugar did a half roll and is back up


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2013)

Cheerio back up then straight back down...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

2.00 am cheerio is down sternal sugar is stood next to her.


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2013)

2:16am butt rubbing from Sugar


----------



## happy appy (Apr 26, 2013)

I have burned the candle both ends long enough. I am home sick today. Come on girls I'm not going to work or placement. You have me all day.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well



get well soon


----------



## happy appy (Apr 26, 2013)

The flu hit me hard last night, I didn't even have the strength to get out of bed this morning until now, 4 hours past when I normally get up. I watched the replay of Sugar last night and it seems that she paced or stood in her spot all night. Lots of belly kicking earlier this morning. I watched it in fast forward on the in house cam. I was hoping to be able to hook up that one to marestare but it couldn't be uploaded. They tried. The picture is much better and in color.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 26, 2013)

I had the girls out for some running and rolling. I got a chance to check them over too. Both udders are still full with teats pointed straight down now. Sugar is very grumpy too, almost got kicked checking her.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 26, 2013)

I"m so sorry your sick!



I hope it's a short bout!


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better soon Tina! Glad the girls have progressed more


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2013)

I KNOW what you feel like, and I'm hoping you get feeling much better very quickly!!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 27, 2013)

This morning Sugar has cow pattie poops again. She started with them at 7:05! I just happen to be watching right then. lol I let them out for a run and roll and when I brought them back in she peed right away a little. Then while I was still there she tried to pee but nothing, not even a drop came out. Must be pressure.


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Back on the exciting watch!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

Could this finally be that special day?


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Hoping so !


----------



## happy appy (Apr 27, 2013)

I doubt it, she is being quiet and eating right now.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 27, 2013)

My mare has been pottying a tiny bit too with small poop piles. Maybe your mare MEANS business!!! I pray today is the day for her!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 27, 2013)

The girls are taking turns tonight beating themselves with their tails. There is lots of belly kicking and biting too. Maybe they have their timings together finally!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 27, 2013)

update: Sugar seems to be holding out her tail lots tonight also. Laid down for only 7 minutes. Lots of peeing and pooping and very uncomfortable. It could be an exciting night after all!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 27, 2013)

I am tuned in and watching.......I have been watching other cams as well!! This is my first spring watching the Mare Stare cams and it has been wonderful!!! I think it is great that so many of you here share your mares foaling with everyone. So many precious beautiful foals so far!!!! Best Wishes for you and your little Sugar for a safe delivery of a healthy foal!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 28, 2013)

Still no babies!

I'm getting concerned also, I can't express any milk from either. They have full udders with teats pointed straight down but noting coming from them.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

can we have some new pics if you have time today. I am sure they are fine and will drop milk the day they foal.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about any milk supply - with udders like that, they will certainly have milk! Actually I never try to get any milk from my girls (we dont test) and have never been disappointed with the supply they provided once the babies arrived!! LOL!!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 28, 2013)

New pictures.

Sugar





the back end shot! Udder coming out through the back legs!









Cheerio





the disappointing udder! seems it went down over night.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

Great pics, Thanks



It looks like suger still has to line baby up and Cheerio needs to do a bit of shopping. Not long now though.


----------



## Morganite (Apr 28, 2013)

This is so exciting. Two other foals born early this morning both fillies. Now it looks like there are going to be two more very soon. Sending prayers they foal close together. Everything will be just fine with udders like these they will be producing enough milk when the time is here.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Some good rolls and watch out! Baby will be safely on the ground~!! COME ON SUGAR !!!

Cheerio, I'm sure, won't be left behind for long!

WOW! They are doing great!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 28, 2013)

I love the picture of Sugar looking at the other horses. It looks like she has a few choice words for them!



After seeing that udder, I can tell why...


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 28, 2013)

They look great! Come on sugar we want to see that baby!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 28, 2013)

Cheerio seems pretty agitated... Never mind. She heard me.


----------



## cassie (Apr 28, 2013)

Sheerio down sternal resting, Sugar looking a little uncomfortable shifting her weight... both girls are looking great! I bet the day they foal you will get milk from them



it seem alot of mares are doing that this year... they are both progressing soo well!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 28, 2013)

Sugar isn't having a good night, lots of tail action, weight shifting and belly kicks and bites. She is red in her vulva and long and loose. I think she is just tricking me again but you never know! She had 4 piles of poop to Cheerio's one pile.


----------



## cassie (Apr 28, 2013)

who knows! she may have that baby yet



I'd like to see her do a bit of rolling



so hopefully she will get down and have a roll or two


----------



## Morganite (Apr 28, 2013)

Roll Sugar Roll! They both look they are ready to go.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 28, 2013)

She has more of a drop then she had last time now. Last time she didn't have the Foal in the right place for foaling I had to help during delivery


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Roll, Sugar, roll!!!! Get baby in position so you can do it all yourself!! But if not, don't worry, because help is right there!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 28, 2013)

very true Diane



I'm sure everything will go fine Tina, she sure looks like she has a good V going on camera I was actually quite surprised by how wide she was when I saw the piccies.... lol.

both Sugar and Cheerio down sternal 10:28pm


----------



## cassie (Apr 28, 2013)

roll from Sugar and back up



good girl!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

2.40 am and both girls are doen, Sugar sternal and Cheerio out flat


----------



## happy appy (Apr 29, 2013)

The girls are still hanging in there today. There was a lot of poop in the stalls this morning. Sugar had about 8-9 piles of soft to cow pattie poops. Cheerio only made 2 piles but they were big so I would think that she just keep pooping in the same spots! One pile was very soft and the other just soft. Day 349 today.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds as though Sugar is showing all the signs that she is very close.





Sending prayers for a smooth foaling especially as she needed help last time!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 29, 2013)

Maybe today's the day for Sugar!






Come on sugar!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

Sugar is receiving some TLC and she is loving it


----------



## happy appy (Apr 29, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Sugar is receiving some TLC and she is loving it


She was when I started then cut it short when she turned to look at me. letting me know that she had had enough! she can be a little grumpy right now and will not hesitate to kick or bite if she is done. Normally she is a love muffin though.


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2013)

Come on Sugar! We're all waiting to see your little present!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

Sugar dow nsternal early tonight...


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

Sguar just gone down sternal again 9:49pm belly glances but otherwise quiet.


----------



## cassie (Apr 30, 2013)

Sugar and Cheerio both just gone down sternal,


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

3.00 am and all is quiet


----------



## happy appy (Apr 30, 2013)

I just watched the taped replay from last night and Sugar was down 7 times. That is a record for her. She still has her hay from yesterday afternoon feed. She looks to be eating but she is just nibbling and pushing it around. Her hay feeder is almost full.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes I watched her, she was very tired bless her.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 30, 2013)

I wonder if today is the day?


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope so!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like the girls are out playing


----------



## happy appy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have them out in the only sun we are getting today. It has dried up enough to go roll. They should be back in shortly because I will be going to work.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 30, 2013)

I gave them a good brushing and rubbing when I got home tonight. Sugar was very itchy in her hips and flank area and Cheerio had a body pushing out on her side near the back of her belly when I was done brushing and rubbing her belly. I guess the foal wanted a little loving too.


----------



## cassie (Apr 30, 2013)

Awww cute!! I saw you in with them earlier was so nice



they have both been very quiet so far tonight and neither girl has been down at all yet... Just like Mary's two girls... Come on girls!!

10:57pm Cheerio just down sternal

11:10pm and she is back up

11:25pm she is back down

11:37pm she is back up

11:55pm back down again


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

Sugar down sternal for the first time tonight... Cheerio has been down for quite some time now...

2:59am Sugar is down flat...


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2013)

4.55 am both girls are up.


----------



## happy appy (May 1, 2013)

I have had the girls out for some sun this morning but The will be coming right in.


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

That's great that the girls got a chance to go out in the sun for a bit





How are they looking tonight Tina?


----------



## happy appy (May 1, 2013)

Sugar is not happy for sure. Lots of belly kicking/biting, pacing lots, not eating her normal amount of 2nd cut hay, and when she lays down she spends the whole time looking at her belly. She is only going down for a few minutes at a time and only a couple of times today.

Cheerio has slowed down today. Normally she races around shaking her head, making all the horse minis think that she is "all that". Not today. She is slow moving and quiet.

We will see waht tonight brings I guess.

I forgot to say, day 351 today!


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

lots of weight shifting and tail swishing from Cheerio, Sugar is standing looking plain miserable



poor girlies!


----------



## targetsmom (May 1, 2013)

Maybe they were waiting for Toffee too... tell them it is OK to foal now.


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

Cheerio down early... then back up... hmmm

yawning from Cheerio...


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

Cheerio back down sternal, heavy breathing.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for letting us know! I'm going to that cam now!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 1, 2013)

I saw someone check on Cheerio and see that someone is watching her.



How's she doing?


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

oh Tina would have just got home from work





how is she looking Tina?


----------



## happy appy (May 1, 2013)

uploading new pictures now. Sugar was hot to the touch tonight, Cheerio was just warm. Sugar's bag was even fuller.


----------



## happy appy (May 1, 2013)




----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

looking good to go!! I was thinking maybe Cheerio may have been a step ahead Sugar given her behaviour earlier but I see Sugar is still in the lead



come on Sugar we have already had two babies tonight! lets make it a hatrick!


----------



## misty'smom (May 1, 2013)

Cassie I saw Carrie's baby but who is the second one?? I guess it will be a lot skipping around tonight to try to catch all the action!!!! This is good for me keeping my mind off of loosing Grace on Monday and it is a happy time....new life and lots of joy!!!


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

haha Toffee's baby from earlier today


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

Sugar and Cheerio both down sternal...


----------



## happy appy (May 2, 2013)

I was able to express Sugar's milk today. I tried when I turned them out this morning and nothing. Checked again a couple hours later and milk! testing over 6.8. An hour later testing between 6.4-6.8. Tested again an hour ago and coming in under 6.4!



I think that she is just faking but you never know!


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2013)

If she is dropping that fast look out. My girl last year went from 6.4 - 6.0 in 2 hours


----------



## happy appy (May 2, 2013)

I can't register past 6.4. The square was just much lighter than 6.4 and it gets darker as you go up.


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2013)

what strips are you using Tina?


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2013)

Good news, this sounds promising. Dont leave her side from now on!!!

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## happy appy (May 2, 2013)

I am using spa strips for my hot tub.


----------



## happy appy (May 2, 2013)

Well I just got home from work and her milk is nice and white and still testing below 6.4. She is so ready that I only brushed her udder and it started spraying out!


----------



## cassie (May 2, 2013)

woohoo! very exciting safe foaling for when she foals





Cheerio has been down sternal for quite a while now... but she is in a different spot to normal


----------



## misty'smom (May 2, 2013)

Sugar has been up and down, up and down.....she looks very uncomfortable tonight. By the way she is acting I think she maybe going into labor??? Cheerio must know sense something she has been pacing and she keeps watching Sugar!! I believe animals can sense these things they are very smart!!!


----------



## cassie (May 2, 2013)

Misty's mom, just so you know, Cheerio is in front Sugar in back



I haven't seen Sugar down at all tonight? but I could have missed something... Sugar looks as though she wants to lie down but changes her mind about that...


----------



## cassie (May 2, 2013)

down roll and back up...


----------



## cassie (May 2, 2013)

oooh single cam for Sugar yahoo! Thanks Tina


----------



## misty'smom (May 2, 2013)

oops, thanks Cassie I did have them mixed up!! I think it is show time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie (May 2, 2013)

down she goes! high alert!

safe foaling Tina!

oh the cam is playing up





I see the sac


----------



## cassie (May 2, 2013)

congratulations Tina, hubby and Sugar on the gorgeous new baby!!! Happy birthday little one!


----------



## misty'smom (May 2, 2013)

Is that a sign on her back?? Can't see what it says....the cam picture is in and out.


----------



## cassie (May 2, 2013)

oh I think its a colt



with the change in the camera lighting I think I made out colt





What an excellent mum she is



makeing sure baby is ok, licking him all over and giving him some loving! good girl Sugar!


----------



## misty'smom (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations to Tina, hubby and Sugar!! Sugar looks to be a good Mom already, tending to her baby, what a sweet mare!!!


----------



## misty'smom (May 2, 2013)

Ha, ha Cassie we both had the same thought and posted at the same time!!! Sugar is a great Mommy!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (May 3, 2013)

Cassie are you watching any others that are close to foaling tonight??


----------



## targetsmom (May 3, 2013)

Congratulations !!! Hope that is an omen for us...


----------



## cassie (May 3, 2013)

misty'smom said:


> Cassie are you watching any others that are close to foaling tonight??


Dancer is the only one that's looking really close... I have Maple hollows cam up and Little Bitty Britches... but they aren't heaps close yet... now that Mandy from LadyK has had her little gorgeous colt! and Sugar, Dancer and Cheerio will prob be the next to foal I think...


----------



## targetsmom (May 3, 2013)

Anyone who can watch Dancer is most appreciated tonight. I couldn't sleep when it was my turn (with hubby) so if I don't get to sleep when it ISN'T my turn I will have a very hard day tomorrow after going about 24 hours with no sleep. I was so busy today that I missed my nap where I usually catch up on sleep.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2013)

Many congratulations Tina - and well done to Sugar!!









Pictures soon please!!


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2013)

Congratulations Tina



I can't wait for pics


----------



## cilla (May 3, 2013)

Congrats. Well done sugar.


----------



## happy appy (May 3, 2013)

Pictures are coming as soon as I can get them off my phone! He is a great little guy. Running and bucking with in 2 hours. Looking for the milk bar before he could stand up on his own.


----------



##  (May 3, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!

Can't wait for the pictures!!!

WELL DONE SUGAR and "mom" !!!


----------



## happy appy (May 3, 2013)

Photos!


----------



## happy appy (May 3, 2013)

What a little cutie Pie!


----------



## SummerTime (May 3, 2013)

Awww so sweet!! Is he a silver bay?? Beautiful!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 3, 2013)

Congrats!!!!! He is so beautiful!!! If he is a silver bay I want him! Lol ; )


----------



## happy appy (May 3, 2013)

I believe he is a silver bay! Not sure how I got that out of a pintolossa dad and a red dun mom but he sure is a cutie!


----------



## cassie (May 3, 2013)

Diane will let you know if you can get that colour



he looks like a carbon copy of mum!! Gorgeous with that tiny little star



so very sweet! Loved seeing him running around already



so very cute!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 3, 2013)

What a sweet little guy! You must be so excited! Congrats on your little colt, I'm anxious to hear what color he is.


----------



## happy appy (May 3, 2013)

Just a question, how do I measure to get the estimated height when grown?


----------



## spindleberry (May 3, 2013)

He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Liz k (May 3, 2013)

Congrats On your beautiful colt 5/2 was a good day to be born......lol


----------



## palsminihorses (May 3, 2013)

Congratulatons on your new colt! He is just beautiful!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 3, 2013)

Congrads! You measure from the top of the hoof(coronet band) to the middle of the knee. Multiply by 4 and add 2.


----------



## targetsmom (May 3, 2013)

He is so adorable!! Congrats! He looks small to me, but them our new filly's canon bone is >8 " so she could go over 34" like her full brother already has.


----------



## happy appy (May 3, 2013)

From the center of his knee to the top of his coronary band is 7.5. So that means that he should be around 32 when done growing right. His mom is 35 and his dad is 30. Kind a puts him right in the middle.


----------



## Morganite (May 3, 2013)

OMG...I have been waiting...forever..well not as long as you have.




Congrats....He is Beautiful!


----------



##  (May 3, 2013)

He is just beautiful!!!! Momma did good on this little one! Such a cute face!!

He could be a silver bay, if mom is carrying silver -- which she may be with that light mane and tail! If there is no silver in the mix, than he could be a carbon copy of momma as a red dun. Is he showing the dun markings? I didn't notice, so I've got to go back to the wonderful pictures!!

With his dad a pintaloosa, you may also see some other patterns showing up as he matures! You just never know what has come through!

But he IS a handsome boy!!


----------



## happy appy (May 3, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> He is just beautiful!!!! Momma did good on this little one! Such a cute face!!
> 
> But he IS a handsome boy!!


Thanks!





He is so much fun! races around every time I go out to play with him. He is going to be a wild one for mom to look after once he gets out in the pasture.


----------



## misty'smom (May 4, 2013)

Tina he is adorable! Such a sweet little face! Born on 5/2, my Misty's birthday, she turned one!! Congrats again love the pictures of your cutie pie!!


----------



## happy appy (May 4, 2013)

I gave the little one an enema tonight. He is doing a lot of straining and not much pooping. If anyone sees him poop or strain please let me know the cam time and I will check on the tape from the other cam. It gives a better picture but we can't get it to stream to marestare.

Cheerio is now at day 354 and holding!


----------



## chandab (May 5, 2013)

Ok, so I'm very behind. Congrats!


----------



## little lady (May 5, 2013)

Congrats! He is adorable and beautiful.


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

How is Cheerio today?


----------



## happy appy (May 5, 2013)

Cheerio is still holding on! I can't express milk yet, she might be like Sugar that way, you never know with maidens. I will take some updated pictures today when I bring her inside again. I have her out with a friend for the day because some of my friends are coming over to see Sugar's foal.


----------



## happy appy (May 5, 2013)

Cam is back up for the night. Cheerio has been moved to Sugar's stall with the turnout right off it. Sugar has been moved to a small paddock during the day and in Cheerio's old stall at night. I have adjusted the camera to show more of Cheerio. With her being so far over due there is more chance of complication during delivery so she will need to be watched closer than Sugar and her foal who are doing great!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update



lets hope Cheerio gets a move on.


----------



## cassie (May 5, 2013)

8:13pm and Cheerio is down sternal. keeping a realy close eye on her for you Tina.


----------



## happy appy (May 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot. She really can't go much longer . . . .I hope.

I had a friend out today taking pictures of Sugar's foal. I think his barn name is going to be Zeus.

Here are just a couple.


----------



## cassie (May 5, 2013)

awww so cute!!! love his little head! and his name suits him perfectly!


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful pictures!! Such a handsome little one!


----------



## happy appy (May 5, 2013)

Thanks! He is a keeper for sure!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 5, 2013)

handsome little guy love the pictures


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 5, 2013)

OMG! He is a baby doll and so is his mama! Love the pictures! I SO wish mine had grass to roll and sleep on. They are always dirty, filthy, dusty, muddy.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 5, 2013)

Zeus is ADORABLE!

Cheerio, don't you want one of those? Just lay down and push, baby, and you can!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

What fabulous pictures, please thank your friend! He is gorgeous and the name really suits him.






Hope Cheerio will hurry up and give him a little friend to play with!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Oh Wow Tina, he really is something special



I really NEED to kiss that little nose



Please post him to me


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

COME ON CHEERIO!!!! We need another little one to oooooo and aaahhhhh at! Let's get with it as we are all so anxious!!


----------



## happy appy (May 6, 2013)

Cheerio's norm is off today. She was having a good sleep at 7 am cam time. She is never laying down then. She is outside and not eating her hay right now either. Not sure what's up with her. I still can't express milk and her udder isn't huge. I will go out and get more pictures today. These are from the photographer friend that was out yesterday.


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

She looks as beautiful as ever but will need to get good and dirty by rolling that baby into position.


----------



## happy appy (May 6, 2013)

May 6 day 356 photos









2 hours later on turn out.










Lets guess how many more days until she foals!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

I say 5 days


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Hummmmmmmmmm. The fact that she has her left leg back in the first picture doesn't give a really true image of her tummy and it's position, but everything else looks good!



Does her udder still 'reduce' after she has been out for the day?

Baby will arrive when it is good and ready, but I would say that she could foal at any time from now on, or she might wait until that udder is full to bursting!! How long is a piece of string, I believe the saying goes?


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

LOL!! Renee, I was going to say within a week but thought Cheerio might hear me and become determined to hold out longer just to prove me wrong!!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Anna we can bet till the cows come home but we all know they will foal when they feel like it


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

So true my friend!!


----------



## happy appy (May 6, 2013)

Here is a picture from the other side, not as good a shot but might be better than the other one.





Her udder doesn't go down at night, hasn't for about 1.5 weeks. Her teats are starting to fill I see today too.


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

FILLING NIPPLES........YEAH!!!! I bet she goes once that's achieved -- but we better hear she's started doing her rolling!!! That's SOME tummy...good thing we know they can change baby's position in a few good rolls!!


----------



## happy appy (May 6, 2013)

She has been out in the paddock off the stall rolling in the straw that I had down for the foal to sleep in while Sugar was in that stall. I'm going to take her out in the big paddock that is sandy for a little while today too.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

Cheerio, it's your turn! Come on baby!






You can do it!


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

That's a better picture.



As a maiden she probably wont look quite so dropped in the tummy, and with an udder that hasn't altered, plus filling teats, I would keep a VERY close eye on her from now on!


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2013)

She is looking great! Such a pretty girl! Given that her teats are starting to fill I'm going to say Thursday night



come on Cheerio



ill be watching anyway.


----------



## happy appy (May 6, 2013)

Here are the nights pictures. She hasn't eaten much of her hay, just pulled it down onto the stall floor.

Change in udder and shape.


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2013)

Cheerio down sternal 9:54pm

Wow that's a big change Tina!!


----------



## happy appy (May 7, 2013)

I think that I'm going for the record on length of time over due. Who holds the record now, LadyK? I'm coming up close behind at day 357.


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

You poor thing, I think some tummy squeezing is in order


----------



## Liz k (May 7, 2013)

happy appy said:


> I think that I'm going for the record on length of time over due. Who holds the record now, LadyK? I'm coming up close behind at day 357.


Lol Tina you knock me off hot cam on 5/2 and now your trying to beat my record.....lol I give up you can hold that spot longest overdue 2013 you just got to go past 359 days...hahahaha 3more days your right on track.....



(bow bow)

Oh I bet it's a another boy rotfl......ill be watching.


----------



## happy appy (May 7, 2013)

Tonight's belly and udder shots!









If she keeps at this pace we wont beat the record!


----------



## happy appy (May 8, 2013)

Here are tonight udder shots!





You can see in this shot that the black teat is leaking.


----------



## amystours (May 8, 2013)

Cassie said Thursday night!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX (May 8, 2013)

Soon Soon.....


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

I think a bay bay is on the way way!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2013)

Looks as if it might be tonight (Wednesday) - good luck!

Just had a thought - is tonight Cassie's Thursday night or her Tuesday night? (it's 3.30am here in the UK and i really should be asleep, so getting confused which isn't difficult for me anyway!)


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 8, 2013)

Safe foaling if she foals tonight!!! Can't wait to see this one too!

And Anna you are such a great auntie! Staying up so late to help everyone out! : D


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

WOW! That udder is for the record books!!

I'm thinking Cassie is half a day ahead of us Anna, so I'm thinking it's Thursday there, but then I'm not really sure either! Easy to get confused, but whatever day it is, I'll bet we'll be having an announcement VERY SOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (May 8, 2013)

where does Cassie live?


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

Australia!

Come on little momma.....we've waited enough!!!! And there you lay, sternal, in your little stall, just resting quietly! We WANT SOME ACTION!!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (May 8, 2013)

i am pretty sure Australia is 12 hours ahead of us (I am EST) so about noon there........

Yes, pretty little Momma show us your little baby!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2013)

LOL! Diane - perhaps we'd beter ask Cassie to remind us!!

Jessie, I'm not a good Auntie, I just dont sleep very well (it's a age thing!). Usually go to bed around 11.30pm, only to be awake again around 2am, sometimes I can force myself to go back to sleep, but if no luck after half an hour, I get up, make a cuppa, switch on the tv (World news all doom and gloom!) and log in here to check up on everyone!

When we were foal watching here, I would happily do the 8pm til 4am stint before handing over to daughter, who would then let me sleep til late morning (she got all the mucking out to do!!). Then we would spend the day together before I packed her off to bed again at 8pm - the perfect arrangement, except that the year we foaled down 13 mares in 5 weeks, our 'sleep' times got very disrupted!!

OK Cherrio, it is now nearly 5am for me, the dawn chorus has just started and at last I'm tired so I'm off to bed for a couple of hours, I just cant wait any longer for you to produce this baby!! Really hoping for an announcement when I wake - hint hint!!

Good luck!


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

Sweet dreams Anna


----------



## happy appy (May 9, 2013)

I will be away all day today. My daughter will be home but is not well versed on what labour looks like short of feet sticking out. Please do not hesitate to call the 613-475-1717 home number or text the 3 cell numbers. 613-921-9107, 613-921-9106, 613-922-9106. Cheerio is no change since last nights pictures and is sitting at day 359 today.


----------



##  (May 9, 2013)

She seemed quite okay last night -- nothing exciting. I see her door is open now, and she's outside, I guess. I'll try to sneak in and check at work today, but that doesn't always happen for me, but I'll try.


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, I will try and keep an eye on her as much as possible.


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

5.25 pm and Cheerio is looking a bit restless..


----------



##  (May 9, 2013)

I pulled her up first thing when I got home and couldn't believe there wasn't a little one there!

But now, she's just standing at the fence/wall. Come on little one -- get a MOVE ON!!


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

That's cos I posted about her being restless Diane, the famous kiss of death. ROFL


----------



## JAX (May 9, 2013)

Come on Cheerio its time to get that ball rolling!!


----------



## happy appy (May 9, 2013)

WOOT!



We have milk testing ready!!


----------



## misty'smom (May 9, 2013)

So Cheerio lets see a foal!!!!!!!


----------



## SummerTime (May 9, 2013)

Watching and ready!! =D


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 9, 2013)

Yay!!!! Baby time! : D


----------



## misty'smom (May 9, 2013)

Ahhh, Cheerio we are waiting........she seems to be comfortably resting!!


----------



## cassie (May 10, 2013)

Cheerio down sternal!!! Sorry I haven't been on here at all today! Crazy day, only just got lunch at 4:15pm!!!! Lol

Come on Cheerio!

I was thinking your guys Thursday night unfortunately she has now passed midnight... Lol I was pretty close


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

I couldn't believe that baby wasn't here when I got up. I've watched the cam throughout the night, and then slept a bit. Still nothing!! HA! But then she's eating.....and we all know what they can do while they're "chewing" !!


----------



## happy appy (May 10, 2013)

OMG I can't believe we are still waiting! I have been up all night and nothing! her milk is still testing below 6.4 and 400 on the hardness. Not sure what the hold up is. I took her out this morning to see if she needed to roll and she only stood there, no interest. She is doing some pacing and some belly biting but that's it! I guess she is writing her own book on this foaling like Sugar does.


----------



## spindleberry (May 10, 2013)

Tell her that you give up, she's not even pregnant and you are going to bed....(reversed psychology....might work, but I doubt it!)


----------



## happy appy (May 10, 2013)

I wonder how long they can go with milk testing ready? Knowing Cheerio she will stretch this out as long as she can!


----------



## little lady (May 10, 2013)

Come on Cheerio!


----------



## SummerTime (May 10, 2013)

Cheerio is acting very suspicious! Lots of pacing, head tossing and pooping!!


----------



## SummerTime (May 10, 2013)

Well now she's back to eating!!


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

I can't believe she hasn't foaled yet. I was SURE there would be a baby when I got here tonight!

COME ON CHEERIO -- ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! Let's get this baby safely to the ground, already! What in the world are you waiting for? There are no horsey holidays coming, so let's go!!!!


----------



## countrygirl9 (May 10, 2013)

looks like she has started..



safe foaling.


----------



## cassie (May 10, 2013)

Gosh I was sure I would read about a new foal on my phone when I can. Again safe foaling






Oooh there she goes!! Safe foaling Cheerio and Tina!!


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

WATCHNG!!! Come on Cheerio!!!!


----------



## countrygirl9 (May 10, 2013)

cam down?


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

They turned it off, I believe. There are problems, so start praying!!!!


----------



## countrygirl9 (May 10, 2013)




----------



## cassie (May 10, 2013)

Praying soo hard!!! Thinking of you Tina and Cheerio! Hope everything works out ok.


----------



## targetsmom (May 10, 2013)

sending prayers... seemed to be taking a relatively long time.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

Kept watching that bag go in and out and in and out, and knew there was a problem. I was so glad when Tina went to help. Hope Cheerio is not to tired to continue helping Tina get baby out.

Praying all turns out well.


----------



## targetsmom (May 10, 2013)

Per Mare Stare - colt is out, but prayers needed as things not looking good.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Mary. Do they say what's wrong?


----------



## targetsmom (May 10, 2013)

Sounded like a dystocia with one leg back. Details very sketchy but lots of prayers being sent!


----------



## countrygirl9 (May 10, 2013)

lots of prayers here for cheerio and colt



.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

I was afraid of that watching the bag going in and out -- could tell baby wasn't properly "engaged" in the birth canal.

Sending lots of prayers!


----------



## targetsmom (May 10, 2013)

Update & sex change: angel filly....


----------



## targetsmom (May 10, 2013)

Please keep prayers coming for Cheerio - I hear from MS that baby was very big....

So sorry for the loss of the filly and sending more prayers for Cheerio.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry Tina. Praying Cheerio is okay.





I just saw on your MS cam link that the cam is down for mourning. We're all so very sorry about your lost little one, and just praying like mad that Cheerio is doing alright.

Sending {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to you!


----------



## misty'smom (May 10, 2013)

Oh no I am so so sorry Tina for the loss of your little one. Praying for sweet Cheerio














Tina, sending you a big ((((HUG))))!!!!


----------



## little lady (May 10, 2013)

Sending prayers.


----------



## amystours (May 10, 2013)

Oh Tina I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## JAX (May 10, 2013)

I am so sorry about your angel filly and will send lots and lots of prayers up for Cheerio.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 10, 2013)

Oh I'm sooo sorry for your loss! Hope little sweet cheerio is ok!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

Tina I so sorry. There are never enough words... Focusing now on prayers for your little Cheerio.


----------



## Morganite (May 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss Tina, praying that Cheerio is fine.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 10, 2013)

Oh, Tina... How heartbreaking. How's Cheerio doing?


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 11, 2013)

I just got on and saw this, I'm so sorry for your loss! Please know that you did everything you could. My condolences to you and Cheerio.


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2013)

Oh Tina I'm so sorry to hear the news. Prayers coming from me for Cheerio and sending you ((((HUGS))))


----------



## SummerTime (May 11, 2013)

So sorry... This breaks my heart, I hope that Cheerio will recover and that your heart will mend soon.


----------



## countrygirl9 (May 11, 2013)

so sorry for your loss, prayers here for cheerio


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2013)

Oh Tina I am so sorry. Sending prayers for Cheerio.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 11, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss and sending good thoughts for Cheerio.


----------



## happy appy (May 11, 2013)

Cheerio seems to be doing fine this morning. It was a very hard delivery for her. The foal was bigger than Sugar's foal and it presented with one leg back and her pelvic was so small that I couldn't get my hand in past the foal to find the other leg. Some time during the delivery the placenta detached and the foal passed away. We kept working with Cheerio to get the foal out. She was very tired and sore as you can imagine. We finally got the foal free but it was too late for the little filly. Cheerio said her good byes and we laid her to rest on our farm.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 11, 2013)

Oh Tina this has brought me to tears. I'm so sorry! That's so good your sweet cheerio is doing ok!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Praying that Cherrio heals quickly.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Again, so sorry for your loss, but glad Cherrio is doing well.


----------



## happy appy (May 11, 2013)

Cam will be on the rest of the weekend and then I'm taking it down. Sugar and her foal will be there to entertain you.


----------



## targetsmom (May 11, 2013)

Again, so sorry about the loss of your filly but glad to hear Cheerio is doing well.


----------



## cassie (May 12, 2013)

Tina, I am so sorry to hear the loss of your little filly




poor Cheerio, I'm glad she seems to be ok poor girl.

Prayers continuing for you and Cheerio.

Will be watching sugar and her little colts antics



such a cute little guy. Thank you for letting us into your barn.

Hugs going your way.


----------



## misty'smom (May 12, 2013)

Tina, again I am so sorry you and Cheerio lost your foal



. I am glad that Cheerio is doing well!



I will continue to keep her in my prayers for continued healing





Thank you for sharing your Mares with us and Sugar's new little foal!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your lost filly and such a scary ordeal for you, but so glad your mare is doing good


----------



## chandab (May 12, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for Cheerio.


----------



## lexischase (May 13, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Sending hugs and prayers for both you and Cheerio.


----------



## happy appy (May 13, 2013)

Cheerio seems to be doing very well now. Her udder is almost dry and she has had no other complications. We are very sad still but time will help.


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Glad to hear she's doing better, and hope you'll be feeling better soon. Enjoy that beautiful little one you have!


----------

